# Schutzhund/IPO Clubs in Germany



## Ale Dario (Jun 16, 2011)

Hello everyone, 

I'm moving to Berlin in a couple of months. I don't own a k9 at the moment but have thought of getting a Malinois in Germany to train him for Schutzhund/IPO.

My goal is to train at a high level, not just to title the dog. And of course the reason why I'm looking for a good club is to take the right steps into the sport. I've been looking for clubs, but to be honest I'm a bit confused with so many different Club Organizations: BLV, HSVRM, SGSV, DVG, DSV... etc.

If anyone knows of a well known club in Berlin, please let me know... I'd really appreciate any information and suggestions.

Thanks a lot.


----------



## Steve Estrada (Mar 6, 2011)

Contact Frank Bernard he is a top competitor/trainer he is near Berlin & may be able to guide you. [email protected]
He knows Mals & DSH


----------



## Sandra King (Mar 29, 2011)

As far as I know there is another really good helper in Berlin Adlershof. 

http://www.berensmann.de
[email protected]
cell phonenumber (from his website) 015773931470

He's a very good english speaker on top of that


----------



## Ale Dario (Jun 16, 2011)

Thanks guys for the info, that's very helpful I'll try to contact them!


----------



## Jim Laubmeier (Feb 16, 2008)

I'll 2nd that recommendation on Detlef Berensmann.. Great guy, great helper!















Sandra King said:


> As far as I know there is another really good helper in Berlin Adlershof.
> 
> http://www.berensmann.de
> [email protected]
> ...


----------

